# Help w/hand sx



## cbheusman (May 2, 2008)

Can anyone can help me with this op report? 
Post op dx: 
1.Flexor tenosynovitis right wrist with compression right median nerve, wrist and hand. 
2.Flexor tenosynovitis right thumb, index, long, ring and little fingers with triggering. 
PROCEDURE: 
1.Flexor tenosynovectomy right wrist. 
2.Decompression of the rt median nerve, wrist and hand. 
3.Fasciotomy, distal antebrachial fascia. 
4.Fasciotomy, palmar fascia. 
5.Flexor tenosynovectomy of flexor mechanism rt thumb with release of proximal pulley and proximal palmar fasciotomy. 
Lines 6-9 are the same as line 5 but one for rt index, long, ring and little finger. 
This is the only MD we bill for that codes his own surgeries. I am unfamiliar with the hand. Can someone point me in the right direction for the correct CPT codes for these procedures? 
Thanks in advance! 
Cathy


----------



## ndhight (May 2, 2008)

25118-RT for wrist, not for sure on number 2 look at 64704 and 64721, look at 25020 for number 3, check 26040 for palmar fascia,  26145x5-RT for number 5-9 or how many tendons are involved. Hope this helps.
Nichole CPC-A


----------



## ndhight (May 2, 2008)

testing my signature


----------



## cbheusman (May 2, 2008)

Nichole, that helps alot. Thank you!


----------



## ndhight (May 2, 2008)

your welcome


----------

